# TB-500 for chronic back pain log/review



## Don Keballs (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm 35 years old, 5'10 205 lbs, about 11% BF. I've had chronic pain for about 4 years from bulging/torn/herniated discs in my bottom 3. Tried EVERYTHING short of 3 level fusion, which is all any doctor has left to offer me. I tried a 4 week run of TB-500 at 5 mg a week. Was also running CJC/GHRP but my money got messed up and I had to cut it short.

I will start 5 weeks at 8 mg per for a more conclusive test. I really wanted to add the CJC/GHRP here too, but decided to focus on the healing. If I can find a way to add it, i.e, that is afford it, I will. I have been on pain meds for last the 3 year and will keep my dosing the same in less I get a reason to change that. Anyone with legit chronic pain knows the meds only help. 

I don't expect this to "heal me", but any relief wold be welcome. Hopefully enough to justify the price tag. I have had an MRI done in the last month, so in theory, I could have another one done at the end if I think it is warranted. Any advice or support is welcome. Wish me luck.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Mar 6, 2013)

subbed cause I have chronic back pain


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 6, 2013)

My back is trashed I'm very interested!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Mar 6, 2013)

I will be following. Ive had a very positive experience with tb500 and my shoulder.  As skeptical as I was I def support this producct now for sure. Best of Luck!


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 6, 2013)

Subbed 

Tb500 has helped tremendously with my shoulder


----------



## AugustWest (Mar 6, 2013)

Im not rly sold on TB500 TBH.  I stocked up for my shoulder.

Used 6mg, for 6 weeks and didnt rly feel or notice any real difference, so i stopped b/c this stuff aint cheap


----------



## Don Keballs (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool. Thought I was getting email alerts to posts, but I get all the forums kinda mixed together. Got my stuff from Osta today. I will start tonight or tomorrow. Does anyone think throwing in the cjc/ghrp combo would help?


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 7, 2013)

Subbed. Joint pain everywhere lol. Very interested in this peptide. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fail (Mar 8, 2013)

*Well wishes of rejuvenation for those who suffer from pain*

I find the benefits from TB-500 to be subtle and generally helpful for recovery from minor trauma - TB500 reduces inflammation (often overnight), heals cuts and bruises faster, helps hair/skin/nail growth...amazing peptide, premium price tag - nice addition to high quality HGH therapy (when $$ is no concern)


----------



## Don Keballs (May 2, 2013)

So, really not sure how I mis-measured, But I only got 3.5-4wks of injections. My back FEELS much better, but I did not control parameters like I wanted. Right at the time I started my injections, my doc switched my meds on me. I was thinking it would be an even exchange, from an experimental standpoint. It wasn't.

I ended up reducing my new meds by 1/3 the rec dose. Full dose was too strong and had me spaced out. Another side effect and I am now using far less medicine than before. I am also not taking any pain meds in the evening, besides an occasional muscle relaxer.

Now, my overall pain levels have remained the same. Uncomfortable ususally, and at times quite high.*This was normal for me on a host of opiods and other meds. I go back to the doctor next week, and he will prob want to put me back on my old meds, which was the whole plan (what I'm using now was simply to re-set my pain receptors). 

From a scientific standpoint, I know this proves nothing. But I do feel that my back is in better shape, as a direct result of TB-500. I hope to one day run the tests again.


----------

